# HU_NBT= Wifi Hotspot



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Was playing with the WLAN setting in my HU_NBT...

Look what feature I was able to turn on...


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

And? What's the use for it?


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Travel4Surf said:


> Was playing with the WLAN setting in my HU_NBT...
> 
> Look what feature I was able to turn on...


Nice. How it works?

JEG23


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

You should be able to use your cars Internet as a wifi hotspot...


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

How does the car have Internet? Who is the provider? Just wondering...


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like if your phone doesn't have tethering then this become useful, otherwise using phone personal hotspot/tethering would be much simpler and presumably faster, so no real value to this except bragging rights? :rofl:


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

vst335is said:


> How does the car have Internet? Who is the provider? Just wondering...


The car has internet through your phone.


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

kon said:


> Looks like if your phone doesn't have tethering then this become useful, otherwise using phone personal hotspot/tethering would be much simpler and presumably faster, so no real value to this except bragging rights? :rofl:


Got it and agree. No real value...


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

vst335is said:


> Got it and agree. No real value...


...to you! Maybe it has significant value to someone else.

Since the OP took the time to look through the directory tree and find another setting that adjusts yet another parameter in our cars, some people should be thankful rather than dismissive. I'll be awaiting your next coding find, I'm sure it will be great.

Sean


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW isn't exactly stupid. This WLAN functionality they have added has to serve a purpose. 

Clearly if a car is getting Internet over Bluetooth, it would be redundant to have the Head Unit act as a Hotspot since the mobile phone serving up the internet to it is already in Tehering / Hostpost mode.

HU_NBT was upgraded to 3G, and I think it may even be upgradeable to LTE in the future. My guess is that is for cars with factory 614 Internet via the cars 3G Connection, and will turn that connection into a Hotspot.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

ImSW1 said:


> ...to you! Maybe it has significant value to someone else.
> 
> Since the OP took the time to look through the directory tree and find another setting that adjusts yet another parameter in our cars, some people should be thankful rather than dismissive. I'll be awaiting your next coding find, I'm sure it will be great.
> 
> Sean


+1

We need more people willing to test/search/explore so we can keep pushing coding forward.

It is easy to criticize. It is much harder to find new codes.

JEG23


----------



## cronek (Dec 22, 2012)

the wlan function is there to play music wirelessly over DLNA/UPnP, it should support video playback as well. I'll have to experiment with this.


----------



## cronek (Dec 22, 2012)

allright, I enabled it. I was able to connect to it (no DHCP service though...) as a client, and it told me to enable DLNA music/video streaming. The hostname of my connected laptop shows up in the display, and has the icon for video and audio next to it. I now have a new media source (next to bluetooth streaming, usb or library). Now the bad news is that I didn't get it to work yet... I don't have much time today so I'll look into it a bit more in the next few days.

screenshots: http://imgur.com/a/W3u6T

the wifi module supports client mode as well, I'll try that next to make it connect to my home network (it is supposed to support "HomeSync"... whatever that is... I presume its a way to sync your library with your home computer?). I believe that this functionality is not ready for general consumption yet as the menus are a bit bugged (empty menu items etc).
There are 2 power levels that can be coded, "incar" or "outdoor". Incar is weak signal for in car use (duh), outdoor is pretty powerful, the car is in my basement and I can connect to it easily from the other side of my house with 2-3 bars out of 5.
There is also an option to enable a webserver, that may be interesting, I'll try that too and report my findings.


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

Impressive findings cronek. 
So this means you could be streaming from a dlna server in your house for example. Not the must usefull feature yet but it's yet another door opened to something even greater


----------



## cronek (Dec 22, 2012)

yeah the use case is that you'll put your laptop in your car, connect to the car wifi, and then your windows media player library will be shared, and you'll be able to browse this through the idrive. Pretty nice imo.


----------



## cronek (Dec 22, 2012)

awesome, I got it to work. I installed a DLNA/UPnP media server (pixel media server) on my android phone and can now browse directories and play audio and video on the device. Works quite well. Cover art display works too. I'll take some pics and upload them.


----------



## cronek (Dec 22, 2012)

pics:


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

Now where getting somewhere, this is very nice.


----------



## cronek (Dec 22, 2012)

and here are the settings to get all of this working:

HU_NBT > 3003 > WLAN_STATUS > aktiv
HU_NBT > 3003 > WLAN_MODUS > ap
HU_NBT > 3003 > WLAN_SIGNAL_STRENGTH > ***8220;incar***8221; for low power, ***8220;outdoor***8221; for high power
HU_NBT > 3000 > ENT_MC_WLAN_STREAM_DMP_COVERART > aktiv
HU_NBT > 3000 > ENT_MC_WLAN_STREAM_DMP_VIDEO > aktiv
HU_NBT > 3000 > ENT_MC_WLAN_STREAM_DMP > aktiv

I tried the other WLAN_MODUS settings (client mode etc) but those didn't appear to work


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

And which options do I need for this to work?

navi pro and combox come to mind, anything else?

How does one get the combox anyway? I'm not even sure I've understood what it actually is.


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

Tested on F80 M3 on 53.0, no go!


----------



## grzegorz914 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi
I tested on 53.4 and not work, checkbox is not selectable.
Also Turn Signal on HUD with 6WB not working.


----------



## grzegorz914 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi
I tested on 53.4 and not work, checkbox is not selectable.
Also Turn Signal on HUD with 6WB not working.


----------



## Turbatuccl (Jun 15, 2012)

Any news ???


----------



## grahammcm1888 (Sep 12, 2012)

I too coded WIFI on my 2014 F10. I only have business media. The check box is not selectable. I have not checked what version I am on all I know is that its NBT. I would like to get this going as I do not have apps and the DNLA streaming would be a very cost effective solution to retrofitting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fasf2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone try this with the latest versions 2.54/2.55?


----------



## grzegorz914 (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes, but still not selectable (55.1)


----------



## fasf2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## infamousq (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh what I would do to have this work in my f10


----------



## Bandoul (Jun 11, 2015)

*Still no joy*

I took delivery of my 2015 550i (Manufacter Date 5/15) last week and since then (with the help of a very kind genius) I was able to code 6NS + all the goodies from the F10 cheat sheet. I thought you guys might be interested to know that of all the available codes on the sheet only 3 coded without any error but didn't function in the car:

1. Vehicle Wi-Fi, I can see the menu in the Control Display but I cannot tick the box.
2. Unlock all doors with engine off (doors remain locked at engine off).
3. Daytime Instrument Cluster Lights In Night Mode (cluster turns orange at night).

Current I-Step F010-15-03-503
PSdZData v.55.4 Lite
E-Sys 3.26.1

If there is anyone who can help me fix above, I would be willing to volunteer to try new and improved codes on my car for others with newer cars.

@ shawnsheridan, I am in Houston as well, if you want a guinea pig for anything, I'd love to meet you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1) WiFi was killed by BMW shortly after NBT arrived.
2) When you tested it, did you drive the car and allow the door locks to auto lock, and then turn engine off?
3) Do you have 6WA Cluster?


----------



## v3n0m (Mar 3, 2014)

For door unlock make sure that the key fob unlock is configured to all doors in the idrive menu.


----------



## Bandoul (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn

2) When you tested it, did you drive the car and allow the door locks to auto lock, and then turn engine off?

Yes I did.

3) Do you have 6WA Cluster?

I haven't learned how to check what I have yet. If it helps, I ordered all the available options minus 6NS (by mistake, it was standard on my 2012), so I have M Sport S0ZMM, ACC Stop & Go + Active Driving Assistant S05AT, Driver Assistance Plus S0ZDB, Dynamic Handling Package S0ZDH, Executive Package S0ZEC.


----------



## Bandoul (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes unlock all four doors with FOB is enabled and working.


----------



## Bandoul (Jun 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1) WiFi was killed by BMW shortly after NBT arrived.
> 2) When you tested it, did you drive the car and allow the door locks to auto lock, and then turn engine off?
> 3) Do you have 6WA Cluster?


I forgot to mention I have head-up display (Included in Executive Package) So good guess would be I have 6WA?


----------



## Bandoul (Jun 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1) WiFi was killed by BMW shortly after NBT arrived.
> 2) When you tested it, did you drive the car and allow the door locks to auto lock, and then turn engine off?
> 3) Do you have 6WA Cluster?


Shawn, did they kill it in the software or omitted the wireless card altogether to force the user to buy the BMW Wi-Fi module that goes in the cradle in the center armrest. I believe the reason the In-Vehicle Wireless function cannot be ticked because there is no built-in Wi-Fi card in the car. Thoughts?

BTW I know there is a SIM card int he car because I have Internet and can load the weather app!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bandoul said:


> Yes unlock all four doors with FOB is enabled and working.


I have never seen in not work when CAS => ER_KEYOUT_AUTOVR = aktiv, and iDrive is set to Auto Lock.



Bandoul said:


> I forgot to mention I have head-up display (Included in Executive Package) So good guess would be I have 6WA?


Decode your VIN and see if you have 6WA. I think 6WB is now an F10 option, and it won't work with 6WB.



Bandoul said:


> Shawn, did they kill it in the software or omitted the wireless card altogether to force the user to buy the BMW Wi-Fi module that goes in the cradle in the center armrest. I believe the reason the In-Vehicle Wireless function cannot be ticked because there is no built-in Wi-Fi card in the car. Thoughts?
> 
> BTW I know there is a SIM card int he car because I have Internet and can load the weather app!


It was killed via newer firmware. 2013 F10's with NBT that initially had WLAN working stopped working after dealer programming.


----------



## Bandoul (Jun 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have never seen in not work when CAS => ER_KEYOUT_AUTOVR = aktiv, and iDrive is set to Auto Lock.
> 
> Decode your VIN and see if you have 6WA. I think 6WB is now an F10 option, and it won't work with 6WB.
> 
> It was killed via newer firmware. 2013 F10's with NBT that initially had WLAN working stopped working after dealer programming.


Well I am a newbie and as such I have to respect your experienced opinion. I will do more research, get my ducks in a row and report back. Right now I am of the opinion that previously the car had a built-in wireless adapter just like a laptop for lack of a better comparison and they've made the decision to sell the laptop without the Wi-Fi adapter in order to sell you the USB Wi-Fi adapter as an option with a dollar sign attached. I believe BMW calls this gizmo "BMW Car Hotspot LTE" and it goes in the armrest compartment for cars optioned with 6NS. Since I enabled 6NS on my own after the fact (no hardware), I do not have the extra passenger mic nor the receptacle in the armrest compartment. I will purchase a USB Wi-Fi dongle tomorrow and plug it in the USB port in the center armrest and see what happens. The contention will probably be the HU_NBT software portion of the car might not have the proper drivers to load it. Hopefully they coded a generic driver. More later.


----------



## Bandoul (Jun 11, 2015)

Decode your VIN and see if you have 6WA. I think 6WB is now an F10 option, and it won't work with 6WB.


Here we go, I can confirm I have 6WA

1CC,1CD,212,258,2ND,2TB,2VA,2VB,302,316,319,322,323,337,3AG,3DZ,403,423,430,431,456,465,488,494,4CE,4M5,4U1,4U2,4UR,508,524,534,575,5A1,5AG,5AT,5DL,5DS,609,610,645,655,688,697,6AC,6AE,6AK,6AM,6AP,6NS,6WA,710,715,760,775,823,840,845,850,853,876,8KL,8S4,8SM,8TH,8TN,925,9AA

Are we sure the only code needed to enable this on a 2015 F10 is KOMBI>3007>KI_Dimmung, 24>DIM_NACHT_EIN>werte=FF ? Maybe they changed something or added some other entry somewhere else?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bandoul said:


> ...
> Are we sure the only code needed to enable this on a 2015 F10 is KOMBI>3007>KI_Dimmung, 24>DIM_NACHT_EIN>werte=FF ? Maybe they changed something or added some other entry somewhere else?


As far as I know, only DIM_NACHT_EIN is needed, but I have not played with this code in years.


----------

